# I WANT MY LIFE BACK



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Or "a" life back. Thats how i "feel".


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Same.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

You have no idea. I tremble all night long. Because I am not a person! Us 3 have been going at it for way too long. Especially you N.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I am coping better these days, in terms of just getting through the day one way or another. When i look at my life how it is today, compared to how it should be/once was, it is a total fucking joke. I am happy just to make it through another day, with energy levels not being completely and utterly drained, so i feel somewhat comfortable being alive.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I am accepting death more and more these days. I've tried so hard for so long, but I'm so exhausted, foggy, impaired and off-balance 24/7 along with a racing mind and cognitive decline. I just don't see how this ever reverses. I'm feeling like I've lived my life already, that it's all behind me. Kind of like when you stay seated at the movies after the film has ended and the credits have rolled, just to see if there is any bonus footage or funny outtakes or whatever.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

I dont even remember my life before dp. I dont even remember what a life is. This fucking thing is is bigger than any illness on earth. Thats just my opinion. And if i knew about it before i got it id prbly think holy shit how is this not known. I got this at 19 when my life was just beginning and im 22 now and feel like my life is over. Theres no words for this condition and i think if i ever make it out ill be traumatized for the rest of my life


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

We all want our lives back alnadine...I feel your pain....Even though im not suffering at the moment as badly as I have in the past I absolutely can identify with the dark place where you, Mezona and Coffeegirl are....Please hang on in there you guys....Something or someone will give you relief....Just dont give up searching....


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

alnadine20 said:


> I dont even remember my life before dp. I dont even remember what a life is. This fucking thing is is bigger than any illness on earth. Thats just my opinion. And if i knew about it before i got it id prbly think holy shit how is this not known. I got this at 19 when my life was just beginning and im 22 now and feel like my life is over. Theres no words for this condition and i think if i ever make it out ill be traumatized for the rest of my life


hey listen up i cant even move and leave my house im on the edge and hopeless and everyday anxiety and panic attacks i am totaly disabled im 22 now got this in my 20 . so im as young and ruined as you


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I want my life back, PLEASE!!!


----------



## EmmaBo (Aug 31, 2016)

It is recoverable. Fact.


----------

